# Muscle Gurus and Eroids the same?



## cotton2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like Eroids, is probably like Eroids. Thoughts?  Musclegurus.com


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 18, 2013)

If it smells anything like eroids avoid that shit


----------



## regular (Sep 18, 2013)

I believe they are one in the same.


----------

